# ATTN: Randy



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2011)

Where the fuck are you? 

I've been trying to send you these HD pictures all morning and I can't seem to PM your or leave you a message!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2011)

So it turns out that the World is actually flat and Randy fell off.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2011)

He has some personal things he has to deal with I believe. I hope he sorts them and comes back soon. I have a Randy shaped void in my life.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh shitty, that must be a huge pentagon shaped chunk missing!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Oh shitty, that must be a huge pentagon shaped chunk missing!



Could of sworn it would have been a happy little rainbow shape with hearts floating around it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 23, 2011)

I regret to inform you he died last month in a car accident. A tragic day for the world of pro wrestling, but his memory lives on through his contemporaries such as hulk hogan and the ultimate warrior. There is a randy shaped void in the lives of every man woman and child.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Jul 23, 2011)

Déjà vu?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Where the fuck are you?
> 
> I've been trying to send you these HD pictures all morning



Sounds pretty gay


----------



## Djent (Jul 24, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Where the fuck are you?
> 
> I've been trying to send you these HD pictures all morning...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/images/smilies/Pickle.gif


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Sounds pretty gay



Not unless we look each other in the eyes


----------



## Meatbucket (Jul 24, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Not unless we look each other in the eyes


Or if the balls touch.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 24, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Or if the balls touch.



Was just going to post this. 

That or if he tells you he loves you while you go bottom.


----------



## Dan (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah ive been wondering where he dissapeared to. Ohh well we miss your Randwhahhh  come back soon!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 24, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Was just going to post this.
> 
> That or if he tells you he loves you while you go bottom.



Or if you stick your dick in his dickhole.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 24, 2011)

He's actually living a normal life while we are stuck here.

FUCK!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Any chance that Randy and Orb were split personalities of one crazy bipolar individual? 

Maybe the rest of the mods asked Randy to take a hiatus (that is if Randy was actually the one changing that one "Anyone else a Right-Wing Conservative" thread's title. )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 24, 2011)

He 'left' before that thread started I think. He hasn't been on Facebook either. I hope he is alright whatever is up. One of my fave posters on this forum.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this the official "I miss you Randy!" thread?


Cause i'm so totally in!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 24, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Or if you stick your dick in his dickhole.



You have aroused my interest in regards of the execution of such action,purely by the bounds of the physical properties of matter


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 24, 2011)

^ I love the absolute hack job of an attempt to eloquently word that sentence. It has my endorsement.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> You have aroused my interest in regards of the execution of such action,purely by the bounds of the physical properties of matter




Imagine when one shoves an arm through the side of a rolled-up sleeping bag.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Is this the official "I miss you Randy!" thread?
> 
> 
> Cause i'm so totally in!



Nope, it's a, "Fuck you Randy, I have pictures to send you  " thread!




Just kidding, I really hope he's doing OK, I hope he doesn't end up like the last super fun time mod Dorian the elephant


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 24, 2011)

I  Randy, may all his shit be sorted out soon and satisfactorily, and his days be plentiful and fun.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 25, 2011)

I miss my Randykins. 

We have so much fun playing banhammer together.....


----------



## leandroab (Jul 25, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I  Randy, may all his shit be sorted out soon and satisfactorily, and his days be plentiful and fun.



He is a handsome man indeed.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 25, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Or if the balls touch.


 Not if a girls in the middle 

Or in Stealthtastics case the one he dedicates to Randy deep down inside


----------



## Djent (Jul 25, 2011)

25 days, and still no Randy...
(or at least since his last post)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

'Day 25...still no sign of Randy yet. One day he just went out and never came back. Orb lost it soon after. This place...it changes people...I must assume I am alone now. I'm hearing things...strange things...'


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 26, 2011)

Have faith my friend


----------



## Djent (Jul 27, 2011)

27 days. The vigil continues...


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 27, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Not if a girls in the middle
> 
> Or in Stealthtastics case the one he dedicates to Randy deep down inside




Whoooaa! That is some funny ass shit!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 28, 2011)

Dear Rando the macho mod savage:







And


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 28, 2011)

Randy was abducted by aliens during a beer run. Im tracking his butt probe on radar now. And yes that was there before the aliens got him. I like to keep tabs on people.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2011)

He's off battling Orb for world supremacy...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 28, 2011)

Orbs job as resident forum right winger was stolen by illegal immigrants.


(bad taste?)


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 28, 2011)

Where have all our heroes gone?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 29, 2011)

^ get out of here copycat stealthguy


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ get out of here copycat stealthguy



NO U!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I have it:

Orb was killed by King Herod while in a black sackcloth for attempting to drown random people in a nearby lake.

Randy was crucified by the other mods for speaking heresies. He died for our inability to follow the classified rules, so that we might be forgiven and not perma-banned; only banned for a week. We only need believe in our hearts and confess with our mouths that Randy is cool as fuck and all will be forgiven. He resides now at the right hand of Alex the Father, and he shall return again one day to take us home. By which I mean the strip club down the street. (r)Amen.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 29, 2011)

I CAN'T FIND A PLACE TO PUT THIS
Instant CSI


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's hoping Randy's alright!

Also, send me those penis fencing pics, Stealth. They're quite useful once in a while.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 29, 2011)

HD nudes? I'm in too!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Orbs job as resident forum right winger was stolen by illegal immigrants.
> 
> 
> (bad taste?)


 
They took our jobs! Back to the pile!!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 29, 2011)

29 days and no Randy. Join me fellow Sevenstringers and mourn the death of his presence.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dearest Randall,

Come back. Like now.  Plzktxhbai2u.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 29, 2011)

_29 days ago..._

"I've put this off for far too long..."


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Randy's Father Zeus banished him from Olympus and ended his reign as the God of War. Now, Randy must reach the sisters of fate and turn back time to enlist the help of the once banished titans, to reach Olympus and get the vengeance he so profoundly desires. He is the ghost of Spart....I mean the ghost of sevenstring.org


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 29, 2011)

Randall E-Stalk Status Update:

Randomly, out of all the days, today when I post in this thread, Randy just popped up on Facebook adding some new friends to his buddy list which in turn pops up in the "Most Recent" activity stream. HE IS ALIVE, and he's clearly ignoring all of you.....!  

and me too... *sniff sniff*


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 29, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Randall E-Stalk Status Update:
> 
> Randomly, out of all the days, today when I post in this thread, Randy just popped up on Facebook adding some new friends to his buddy list which in turn pops up in the "Most Recent" activity stream. HE IS ALIVE, and he's clearly ignoring all of you.....!
> 
> and me too... *sniff sniff*



WHY, RANDY, WHY? I LOVED YOU, AND YOU SPURN ME?!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 29, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Here's hoping Randy's alright!
> 
> Also, send me those penis fencing pics, Stealth. They're quite useful once in a while.



Well hey, since you asked so nicely


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> WHY, RANDY, WHY? I LOVED YOU, AND YOU SPURN ME?!



He's gonna come back and ban you for all caps.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2011)

RUCK FANDY

GET MONI


----------



## Djent (Jul 30, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> He's gonna come back and ban you for all caps.



Like almost everyone who posted in this thread is getting banned in the first place?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> Like almost everyone who posted in this thread is getting banned in the first place?


Touche good sir...


----------



## Djent (Aug 3, 2011)

Still no Randy...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> Still no Randy...


----------



## Treeunit212 (Aug 3, 2011)

Who's Randy?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2011)

Treeunit212 said:


> Who's Randy?


----------



## Necris (Aug 3, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Imagine when one shoves an arm through the side of a rolled-up sleeping bag.


 
Except instead of an arm it's another sleeping bag.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Aug 3, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 3, 2011)

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Randy

Look at his profile, he fucking changed his avatar and profile pic!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Or if the balls touch.



You NEVER touch the tips! NEVER!


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 4, 2011)

He's changed his avatar numerous times in his absence. He is tearing this community apart with his negligence.

GTFBack in here.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2011)

"Where is Randy when we need him!"


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok seriously WHERE IS HE?!?!?! I've talked to shono waaay more then I've talked Randy in the last 6 weeks


----------



## caskettheclown (Aug 26, 2011)

How about someone message him on facebook ask him what the hell is up!



/logical thinking


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems to have deleted his facebook.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 26, 2011)

Or hid it, he deleted me from friends too, looks like you can add him to the missing members list in addition to Dddorian.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 26, 2011)

I messaged him once (2 months ago) but he never returned a message and I guess he's deleted his facebook too.

Did something drastic happen to him in his life?

Not trying to get personal or anything but he's been gone for a while.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, the lack of Randypants as of late is becoming concerning. It's been nearly 2 months since is last post, while he was a posting machine before (relatively speaking). I don't have any fellow SS members on my Facebook, but if he's kiboshed his, that would seem to lend credence to the "something crazy happened to him" theory as well.

Hope the guy is safe, wherever he may be.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a thought:

If he wants to be in touch with us, he can let us know himself. 

I've had strange things happen, including being stalked, and if he wants to be on the down low, why would anyone who respects Randy want to out him? 

Let him have his privacy, whatever his reasons. If he thinks that letting us know is a good idea, he'll let us know. 

If he thinks getting in touch with any of us might be bad, for whatever reason ("Ooh! Ooh! Ive been digging and found out this little tidbit, which I'll now post on the interwebz, even though Randy clearly isn't publicizing it!"), then let it go, friends.

(Sorry to come on so strong, but all the people posting about going to Randy's Facebook account, and Randy subsequently deleting it, just makes me feel bad for the guy.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 26, 2011)

Well you see Explorer, this is important because now I could very easily get banned for real one of these days without a mod to throw rocks at


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2011)

Of course Explorer is right, but hey, we're just concerned about the guy is all.

I actually had a stalker once. She was batshit crazy and lived just down the street from me when I was in grade 11. For about 3 months, I didn't want to go home after school.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll text him tomorrow.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well said Explorer.


Prayers for him. 

He may be dealing with stuff that doesn't need to be known for sure. 

But curious did he not change his avatar recently because for some reason I feel like it looks different than it did before?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think anyone is expecting him to explain where he's been, we're just hoping that he is alive, well and dealing with things. Maybe changing his avatar is his way of saying he's okay without getting involved.

I shall await the return of Lord randy, the Mod of the People.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't think anyone is expecting him to explain where he's been, we're just hoping that he is alive, well and dealing with things. Maybe changing his avatar is his way of saying he's okay without getting involved.
> 
> I shall await the return of Lord randy, the Mod of the People.



Very possible, indeed. 


I hope to the same thing.

A good guy and a good friend.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm with Explorer. Let the poor guy handle his business. If he wants us to know what's going on, he'll make a post about it.

Best wishes to you Randy! We shall miss you buddy.....


----------



## Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

I wanted to photoshop his face onto The Rock and put:

Randy - The peoples moderator 

But i can't find a good picture . 

Either way he will be back soon! Let him do his thing and he can come back and enforce the  hammer on you all


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2011)

Explorer, I agree with you, but every point you made was extremely obvious. As Vampy G says, some people are just expressing their feelings on the lack of presence of someone who everyone liked, which isn't surprising really!


----------

